# Best double action trigger?



## XDM45_ (Sep 28, 2012)

I am looking for double action only .357 for EDC. I have only shot the LCR357 and thougt the trigger was pretty nice. Which DAO .357 do you think has the best trigger?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

As far as revolvers, I think that S&W still has the best triggers.....Ruger being a bit more "grainy"


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

XDM45_ said:


> I am looking for double action only .357 for EDC. I have only shot the LCR357 and thougt the trigger was pretty nice. Which DAO .357 do you think has the best trigger?


Hi XDM. We bought my girl friend the LCR in 38 Special. It is *ONE SWEET GUN ! ! !* It's double action trigger pull is unreal ! And it doubles as a really fun range and woods gun to. Below is are some video reviews on it. I reload for both of us and we've put over 1000 rounds through her LCR in the past two months. It just keeps getting better ! Notice how little it recoils in the videos. The grip encases the back-strap and there is a blue spongy material inside the grip which covers the back-strap and significantly reduces the felt recoil.

If you don't reload, then you should consider also getting the LCR 22. There is a very practical reason for having 2 LCR's. The reason is explained in one of the videos. My girl friend has both. She shoots the LCR 22 about 75% of the time for some really good and cheap practice, and she shoots the LCR 38 about 25% of the time. They're virtually identical so she builds muscle memory with either gun. It's nice when you don't have to worry about ammo cost.

Semper Fi

Don <><

Ruger LCR .38 Special - YouTube






Ruger LCR - Part I: Awesome Trigger - YouTube

Ruger LCR Range Review - Part II: High ARCC Factor - YouTube


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

You are not limited to looking at DA only revolvers, most good pistol smiths can convert your favorite DA/SA in to DA only. Friend had work done on his 3 inch S&W model 66 DA only with a trigger job by( I believe) Cylinder and Slide custom guns and it really shoots very well.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I tried to think of an answer, but realized I have no idea what ya'll are talking about. I'm not familiar with EDC, AARC or ARCC. I do know the LCR is a Ruger revolver, beyond that I'm lost.

But I would think a good Ruger Blackhawk in .44 Special or .45 Colt would do the trick. Seems to work in most cases.

Bob Wright


Excuse me! You're taking about double actions revolvers. Smith & Wesson Model 586.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

the best double action trigger i ever shot was the python.... a very close second and a gun i own is the smith 586.... so close that i bet none but a python fanatic would be able to tell the difference.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

a DAO revolver has to be the S&W's with the hammer bobbed off
or the Ruger LCR's
these two are the only ones I would buy


----------



## Nanuk (Oct 13, 2012)

That is very subjective. The LCR has a very good trigger pull for a new revolver. I prefer Smith and Wesson's and will pay a good smith to work the action. I had an LCR but just did not like it compared to a J frame smith. The Colt revolver trigger stacks and I for one prefer the Smith trigger.


----------



## shouldazagged (Feb 7, 2013)

A really good smith can do lovely things with a Smith & Wesson trigger, especially one of the older models that start off being very nice. It's well worth the money, and vastly increases your choices. If you're ever in Louisville I can recommend a real artist at that kind of work!


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

The LCR is good except for the reset isnt the best, but its workable


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Your thread title said, "Best double action trigger" yet your first sentence said, "I am looking for double action only..". Which one do you want? A DA or a DAO?


----------

